# Winterhandschuhe



## Spookystar (19. November 2016)

Hallo Ladies,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Winterhandschuhen, die bei Temperaturen bis ca. minus fünf Grad noch schön warm halten.
Freue mich über eure Meinungen und Empfehlungen.

Danke


----------



## mtbbee (19. November 2016)

bis minus 5 grad : Pearl Izumi Lobster oder ähnliches ... gibts u.a. von Sugoi.

Auch hier sind die Empfindlichkeiten sehr unterschiedlich: ich fahre mit Mädels die nehmen bei 3 grad (für mich ) Sommerhandschuhe und Schwitzen noch während ich schon Winterhandschuhe an habe. 
Bis Null grad nehme ich gerne die schon häufig von mir auf Wasserdichtigkeit getesteten 45NRTH Sturmfist 5 Finger Handschuhe her. Weit unter Null nur noch die Lobster. Oder ne andere Variante besonders fürs Fatbike fahren: Pogies mit dünnen Handschuhen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spookystar (22. November 2016)

Danke, ich werde mir deine Empfehlungen mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. November 2016)

Ich hab welche von Roeckl mit Primaloft. Die geben auch sehr gut warm. Fahre damit auch mal bei -10 Grad.


----------



## Schwimmer (28. November 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Ich hab welche von Roeckl mit Primaloft. Die geben auch sehr gut warm. Fahre damit auch mal bei -10 Grad.



... da wird's dann aber irgendwie weniger spaßig ...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (28. November 2016)

Ach was. So ne Stunde geht das schon mal. So richtig schön im tiefen Winter wenn viel Schnee liegt 
Länger will ich bei so ner Kälte aber auch nicht raus.


----------



## Aninaj (29. November 2016)

Nachdem mir heute auf dem Weg zur Arbeit die Finger fast abgefroren sind (Roeckl Handschuhe mit WindStopper) brauche ich auch was vernünftigeres. ABER, ich bräuchte Handschuhe, bei denen die Finger sehr warm verpackt sind, der Rest vom Handschuh aber nicht so dick ist. Sonst bekomme ich Schweißpfoten und dann stinken die Handschuhe jeden Tag  (bin mal ein paar Tage mit SkiHandschuhen gefahren, geht gar nicht).

Solche Handschuhe habe ich aber noch nirgends gefunden - wahrscheinlich braucht sowas außer mir niemand


----------



## Bettina (29. November 2016)

Das Empfinden was* zu* warm ist, ist sehr verschieden 
Ich bin heute morgen bei -5 Grad und Wind mit Gore Bike Wear sehr gut zurecht gekommen. Bei Über 0 Grad gehen die aber gar nicht, denn da komme ich nicht wieder ein, wenn ich sie mal ausziehen muss. Zu flatteriges Innenfutter und zu feucht  Man kann es noch ein bisschen steuern, indem man die Stulpe hochklappt und so etwas Luft an die Hände läßt. 
http://www.goreapparel.de/gore-bike...00&cgid=gbw&q=handschuhe&navid=search&start=1
Habe auch ein paar kurze Handschuhe (mit langen Fingern) von O'Neill, die sind super weil sie am Handrücken etwas Luft reinlassen können.


----------



## Sickgirl (29. November 2016)

Den letzten Winter bin ich sehr gut mit diesen Arbeitshandschuhe zurecht kommen http://www.hele.de/cgi-bin/shop/iboshop.cgi?showd1203!0,0,25200235 geschmeidig passt echt sehr gut, sind schon weich und heute morgen bei minus immer noch warm genug.

Muß eh noch ein paar Arbeitshemden bestellen und nehme vielleicht noch die mit dazu http://www.hele.de/cgi-bin/shop/iboshop.cgi?showd1203!0,0,2520G6035


----------



## Aninaj (29. November 2016)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Den letzten Winter bin ich sehr gut mit diesen Arbeitshandschuhe zurecht kommen http://www.hele.de/cgi-bin/shop/iboshop.cgi?showd1203!0,0,25200235 geschmeidig passt echt sehr gut, sind schon weich und heute morgen bei minus immer noch warm genug.



Oha, wenn dir Größe 8 paßt, hast du entweder große Hände oder die fallen klein aus 

Ich hab mit erschrecken festgestellt, dass meine Handschuhe bei Roeckl als Sommerhandschuhe gelistet sind - das erklärt dann wohl einiges  Dann werde ich mal nach richtigen Winterhandschuhen Ausschau halten


----------



## Sickgirl (30. November 2016)

Gottseidank habe ich Größe 8 und Schuhgröße 40/41 und kann normale Klamotten kaufen. Mir passen auch keine Damenoberteile, zu breite Schultern, finde aber Herrentrikots meistens eh schöner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (30. November 2016)

Ohh.. mein Neid sei dir gewiß  Ich mag meistens auch lieber die Herrenkollektion... Paßt aber nicht immer...


----------



## Aninaj (12. November 2017)

Hallo, da ich auch mal wieder auf der Suche nach warmen Handschuhen bin und der letzte Erwerb leider nicht richtig paßt, vielleicht sucht ja eine von euch auch und hat die passenden (schmalen) Hände dafür : https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1035936-craft-bike-siberian-split-glove-gr-s-8

Edit: Da war jemand schnell, sind leider schon weg, aber ich laß es also Info mal stehen, die Handschuhe fallen sehr schmal aus.


----------

